# The Capitals of Europe vs. New York City (Manhattan)



## DGS49 (Jun 24, 2019)

In the capitals of Europe, you have to be concerned and careful because "gypsies" will rob you blind.  In NYC, the stores, markets, theaters, and cafe's will rob you blind to your face. Occasionally with a smile on theirs.

New York has a lot of wonderful things to do and see, but if you want to avoid being skrooooood every minute, you have to be constantly vigilant, and look for places where the locals shop.

Examples:


Bicycle carriages that charge you BY THE MINUTE,
The Horse-drawn carriages are nearly as bad, charging $60, PLUS EXPECTED TIP for a short ride around Central Park,
Restaurants charge $15 for a burger (usually a good burger, to be fair), and other food at comparable rip-off prices,
Street vendors charging double or triple normal [unmarked] price to customers they believe are tourists,
Show tickets where you have to pay an additional $50 OVER FACE PRICE to get "discounted" Broadway show tickets,
Parking - who drives a car in NYC? - for $15/half hour, longer terms at SLIGHTLY less outrageous prices.
Ironically, the street vendors selling t-shirts, hats, and souvenirs are generally charging prices that are much less than vendors at other tourist traps around the country.  I got a very nice embroidered cap for $8, teeshirts for the grandchildren for $7.

Glancing at real estate prices, it seems like you are in a foreign country where the local currency is ten to the dollar.  A "hundred thousand dollar" 1BR condo has a seven-figure asking price.  Renting a 200 square foot efficiency for $3,000 a month?  (I heard that the rule of thumb for what you can "afford" in NYC is, you can afford one 40th of your gross income.  That is, $100k income can afford monthly rent of $2,500.  Landlords won't rent to you unless you can prove that income).

But if you go there too preoccupied with money, you won't have a good time, and that would be a shame.  Lots to see and do.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 24, 2019)

London is still more expensive than NYC..


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jun 24, 2019)

I have never seen the fascination with NYC...or any very large city for that matter. 
I just do not, and never will get it. Why? Unless your employment REQUIRES you to be there, or you were born and raised there...why?


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 24, 2019)

The best always costs more.


----------



## DGS49 (Jun 24, 2019)

So there is reason to go there.  Great entertainment, great venues for most things, great food, interesting people.  It's expensive, but...


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 24, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> In the capitals of Europe, you have to be concerned and careful because "gypsies" will rob you blind.  In NYC, the stores, markets, theaters, and cafe's will rob you blind to your face. Occasionally with a smile on theirs.
> 
> New York has a lot of wonderful things to do and see, but if you want to avoid being skrooooood every minute, you have to be constantly vigilant, and look for places where the locals shop.
> 
> ...


If you are from here [NYC] things like 60 dollar carriage rides seem very reasonable [I just asked my wife what she thought it would cost and she said probably 80 to a 100 dollars...parking is really just a matter of supply and demand, and uber/lyft is starting to deal them a blow to the windpipe...
...There are also places where cigarettes cost 27 dollars a pack but 16 dollars is not out of line...
...the thing for those of us who live here is the great cuisine and you can do most anything you want 24/7, also every block is its own neighborhood with just about every amenity that other places require you to drive all over town to take advantage of...
...and most folks who do live in Manhattan itself [as opposed to the other 4 boroughs] easily pay the rents since they all seem to make 7 digits...but your post was a very good one and I would recommend at least 1 trip to NYC in everyones life even if it is just to see SNL live...
...I am originally from the Altoona Pa. area and lived in towns like catfish, blueknob, bullscreek and when at 7 years old I walked out of penn station onto the street where a sign that said "welcome to the busiest corner in America" [34th and 7th or 8th I think] I begged my parents to put me back on the train...culture shock is a horrible feeling.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 24, 2019)

I Love NY!

It's an explosion of everything, all at once!  One can not help but feel alive, like you've ever felt alive...  the hustle and bustle, and different cultures of people that scream from the different blocks, the off broadway and broadway theater....Madison Square Garden events. Radio City Music Hall, China town, little Italy, etc etc etc....  Hot Pastrami on rye that is 6 to 8 inches high, ohhh and Veal Chop that is 3 inches thick at the restaurants, and NY Cheesecake that is second to none, and the Pizza...  oh man o man is it good, Shopping on the street corners or Macy's on 34th Street or in the Village, 

NYC really is awesome!  

At least for about a week!!!  

You need to lose about 5 pounds before heading there though...  because you will definitely gain that amount!


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 24, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> In the capitals of Europe, you have to be concerned and careful because "gypsies" will rob you blind.  In NYC, the stores, markets, theaters, and cafe's will rob you blind to your face. Occasionally with a smile on theirs.
> 
> New York has a lot of wonderful things to do and see, but if you want to avoid being skrooooood every minute, you have to be constantly vigilant, and look for places where the locals shop.
> 
> ...



I would  need first and last months +  1 or 2 months security depending on your credit and w2's 
its easy peasy to collect 10 grand for the keys at lease signing time 
In my larger spaces i  would not rent to a gaggle of kids either ....theyd rent a 4 bedroom or giant space for 4,5 grand a month and still live like theyre in college ..

you can still eat well and cheap in nyc 
or top of the line ...and everything in between 
and pretty much anything you could dream of or never dreamed of eating ....without leaving the FUSA 
we even had a bush meat problem ...no shit 

i miss the NYC that is not there anymore ...and 60cent plain salt bagles


----------

